# What's your favorite music guys and gals?



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yup you heard me, what's your favorite music and/or bands. Links are highly appreciated too 

My current favorite band is System of a Down. I missed their whole craze period and now I'm just getting into them...gosh aren't I behind the times.

Edit: To be more specific, their best songs are 
1) BYOB
2) Chop Suey
3) Hypnotize
4) Aerial Don't watch the video! Just listen! The kid in it is freaky!!11!!!1!!
5) Toxicity


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello, im new here, anyway, any kind of music thats Deep in meaning usually is right up my alley.


----------



## Leon (Feb 14, 2010)

Anything before 1990 is good in my book, except good death metal has come up from the 90s.


----------



## Disasterfox (Feb 14, 2010)

You may not like what I write so cover your ears bro

Screemo is absolutely insanely horrible.
And heavy metal. yep.
And most rap. They all suck

What I like-
From Elton John to Aerosmith- all rock and whatnot
Some Bob Marley, Elvis, heck- Ozzy Osbourne, twisted sister, Queen's pretty awesome sometimes, Journey, Lynyrd Skynyrd, even the Beatles, Bon Jovi's a big one, Guns n' Roses too, Kiss of course, even Frank Sinatra's in there somewhere.
Oh and Michael Jackson you gatta respect, AC/DC as just about everyone, David Bowie, and so on.

but Aerosmith is up top, cause I've got relations to Tyler
like this= http://beemp3.com/download.php?file=4861674&song=Fever
just type the 3 letters then press the little play bar thingee
kdone


----------



## Rytes (Feb 14, 2010)

Club music to keep me amped and high spirited

Chilled music for when I'm high

Fast music for the after high

Funk music for the smiles


----------



## torachi (Feb 14, 2010)

Deja vu...

reggae punk..like The Clash and Sublime
and underground/mid-school hip-hop like Cage and Gangstarr


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yup you heard me, what's your favorite music and/or bands. Links are highly appreciated too
> 
> My current favorite band is System of a Down. I missed their whole craze period and now I'm just getting into them...gosh aren't I behind the times.
> 
> ...


  a fan of system of a down... your amazing <3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 14, 2010)

-"Space Rock" (Ozric Tentacles, Tangerine Dream, etc.)
-70s/80s Prog Rock (Yes, Rush, etc.)
-Traditional music from other countries (Greece, Afghanistan, India, Iran, Turkey, Morocco, Egypt, etc.)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

FurAffinity said:


> You may not like what I write so cover your ears bro
> 
> Screemo is absolutely insanely horrible.
> And heavy metal. yep.
> ...



He didn't ask for what you don't like, he asked for what you LIKE. or can you not read now?

Anyway, techno, electro mostly for me. Though I like most styles of rock and metal too.


----------



## Hir (Feb 14, 2010)

Bands:

1. Moonsorrow (They'll be my favourite band forever. I found this band back when I was a Slipknot kiddie and I STILL havn't found a better band. I love you Moonsorrow <3)
2. Agalloch
3. God Is An Astronaut
4. Manegarm
5. Empyrium
6. Darkspace
7. Burzum
8. Falkenbach
9. Wolves In The Throne Room
10. Rosetta

Right now anyway.

Songs? Too many to list.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 14, 2010)

does nobody ever notice that theres at least 3 of these threads here?

im too lazy to type all this again so ill just sum it up

if its music, i like it,
if its "not music"(aka noise, metal, rap, and whatever else the elitists consider "not music"), i like it
if it has breakdowns and/or guitar solos, ill probably like it more
if the vocals sound like the person is either on drugs or they sound like theyre a pig being raped and/or slaughtered, ill most likely dig it a lot.
if the lyrics are almost completely impossible to understand, ill love it.
if it sounds trippy or makes me bob my head, ill love it even more if im stoned.

i have more fingers than hated bands.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 14, 2010)

I like some hardcore (killswitch, acacia strain, 5 finger, etc.)
and I like some singles of rappers and hip hop.
A little jazz, rock, blues, black metal, and math core seem to find it's way into my playlists as well.


----------



## Cooon (Feb 14, 2010)

I've never been one for hard rock, but my favorite bands (in no particular order) are:

1) Pat Metheny
2) Decemberists
3) The Shins
4) Badly Drawn Boy
5) Avishi Cohen
6) Cloud Cult
7) Guster
8) White Stripes
9) Eels
10) Modest Mouse

Those are the top artists on my iTunes. In general, I like latin, fusion, jazz, and alternitive rock.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2010)

This is just atm though.

1. Muse
2. Dear and the Headlights
3. God Is An Astronaut
4. Kate Nash
5. Florence + The Machine


----------



## Viva (Feb 14, 2010)

I like all music, so I will have to list my favorite bands by genre for this very moment

Alternative Rock - Fall Out Boy
Electronic - Owl City
HipHop - Lil Wayne
Heavy Metal - Either Slayer or Kittie
Death Metal - Cannibal Corpse
Hard Rock - too many to decide
70's rock (I know its not a real genre, but still) - Led Zepplin
80's rock (""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""") - Rush
Grunge - Nirvana
Dance/club - Either David Guetta or Daft Punk
Classical - Franz Liszt
R&B - waaaaaaaay too many to decide

I know I'm missing some genres, and I probably got too specific somewhere along the lines. But there you have it


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 14, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> acacia strain



new or old?
they sound so much different now =/


----------



## Takun (Feb 14, 2010)

Haha this is so faggy but I'll paste it anyway.  This is from the last 3 months on last.fm.

I'm into rock, indie, post-punk, alternative and new wave, including:
Pixies, The Strokes, Radiohead, The Clash, Wilco, Joy Division, Beck, The Flaming Lips, Baroness, The Beatles, Talking Heads, Melvins, Boards of Canada, Big Black, HÃ¼sker DÃ¼, Black Francis, Akira Yamaoka, Massive Attack, These New Puritans, David Bowie, Depeche Mode, Oingo Boingo, Vampire Weekend, Interpol, Nirvana, Grizzly Bear, They Might Be Giants, The Knife, Modest Mouse, Florence + The Machine, fun., We Were Promised Jetpacks, Blur, Super Furry Animals, The White Stripes, Mastodon, Queens of the Stone Age, Blackalicious, The Flashbulb, Burial, Priestess, Sonic Youth, The Cure, Them Crooked Vultures, Zelda Reorchestrated, Cynic, of Montreal, The Smiths, The Dead Weather, The xx.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 14, 2010)

FurAffinity said:


> You may not like what I write so cover your ears bro
> 
> Screemo is absolutely insanely horrible.
> And heavy metal. yep.
> ...




I....I....I thing I love you 



1) The Beatles
2) Elton John
3) Lynyrd Skynyrd
4) Elvis
5) Johnny Cash
6) Willie Nelson
7) Aerosmith
8) Metallica
9) Ozzy
10) Too many more to list


----------



## Hir (Feb 14, 2010)

Bigger list, no order.

Moonsorrow
Agalloch
Rosetta
Sunn O)))
Manegarm
Darkspace
Vinterriket
Axis of Perdition
God Is An Astronaut
Alcest
Sunlight Ascending
Burzum
Altar of Plagues
Wolves In The Throne Room
The Angelic Process
Anathema
Summoning
Avathar
Behemoth
Blut Aus Nord
Estatic Fear
Draconian
Chthonic
Fairyland
Earth
Ef
Empyrium
Equilibrium
Limbonic Art
Falkenbach
Gorgoroth
Opeth
Korpiklaani
Suidakra
Mustan Kuun Lapset
SIG:AR:TYR
October Falls
Sun Of The Blind
Zuriaake


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Bigger list, no order.
> 
> [...]


I bet there's like one song you can understand the lyrics of. The rest are either a different language or just 12 minutes of grunting.

Or they don't have music maybe.

Also, Toumani DiabetÃ©'s Symmetric Orchesta.


----------



## Hir (Feb 14, 2010)

Teto said:


> I bet like one song you can understand the lyrics of. The rest are either a different language or just 12 minutes of grunting.
> 
> Or they don't have music maybe.
> 
> Also, Toumani DiabetÃ©'s Symmetric Orchesta.


yeah

well

you smell >:c


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> yeah
> 
> well
> 
> you smell >:c


Better than you.

You just smell of rotted flesh, leather boots and incense you goth.

Go back to Satan he's calling for you.

You slut ok


----------



## Hir (Feb 14, 2010)

UGH FINE >:C

HE'S BETTER THAN YOU ANYWAY >:C










iluteto


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 15, 2010)

^Ooh, nice comeback bro

Sunn O)))
Earth
DragonForce(Wait for it)
Dragonland
Fairyland
Darkspace
Moonsorrow
DAATH
Summoning
Jesu
God Is An Astronaut


----------



## Takun (Feb 15, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> ^Ooh, nice comeback bro
> 
> Sunn O)))
> Earth
> ...



Dragonforce + Fairyland = Dragonland???


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 15, 2010)

punk, metal, grindcore

bands right now:

narcosis
boikot
non servium
eskorbuto
oi polloi
the oppressed
4 skins
cock sparrer 
cockney rejects
carcass
birdflesh
reompeprop
impetigo
dying fetus
napalm death
terrorizer
blood tsunami
cannibal corpse
benediction
bolt thrower
the adicts
ramones
misfits
korrpiklaani
finntroll
morgoth
vomitory
moonsorrow
spermswamp
...

stuff...

stuff...

stuff......


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 15, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> *I like some hardcore (killswitch, acacia strain, 5 finger, etc.)*
> and I like some singles of rappers and hip hop.
> A little jazz, rock, blues, black metal, and math core seem to find it's way into my playlists as well.


that is wrong on so many levels...


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 15, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> that is wrong on so many levels...



youll see stuff like that a lot.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 15, 2010)

what? hardcore like 5 finger death punch???
srsly, is that even possible?


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 15, 2010)

its like saying aggrocore like justin timberlake


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 15, 2010)

Mostly listen to Metal, and I've found stuff I like from pretty much all sub-genres of it. I listen to Power, Thrash, and Black Metal the most.

Favorite bands:
Death
Hibria
Metallica
December Wolves
Emperor
Artillery
Angra
Sonata Arctica

Also starting to get into punk. Favorites I've heard so far are Minor Threat and Rites of Spring.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 15, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> Mostly listen to Metal, and I've found stuff I like from pretty much all sub-genres of it. I listen to Power, Thrash, and Black Metal the most.
> 
> Favorite bands:
> Death
> ...



rites of spring?
just dont, youre heading the wrong direction.

check these
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KTsXHXMkJA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BRyp9FCGvs

troo punx


----------



## Hir (Feb 16, 2010)

PROTIP: Don't trust anyone who says "troo". Let alone "punx".


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> that is wrong on so many levels...



Woopsies...

Too lazy to
change it lol


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 16, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> what? hardcore like 5 finger death punch???
> srsly, is that even possible?



lol no.

youd be amazed some of the shit people think is hardcore or even death metal.
shit makes me laugh so hard sometimes.


----------



## Disasterfox (Feb 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> He didn't ask for what you don't like, he asked for what you LIKE. or can you not read now?
> 
> Anyway, techno, electro mostly for me. Though I like most styles of rock and metal too.



He didn't ask to be an asshole either, but I guess that makes us rebels, bro


btw did I mention rock



ScrubWolf said:


> I....I....I thing I love you



Love you too dog ;3


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 16, 2010)

Pretty much a little bit of everything. Listed from favorite to meh.

Cake
Modest Mouse
Lady Gaga
Yelle
Voltaire
The Strokes
Garbage
The Cranberries
A Perfect Circle/Tool
Panic! At the Disco
Imogen Heap 
No Doubt


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> PROTIP: Don't trust anyone who says "troo". Let alone "punx".


shit man im sorry.
i always forget internet is serious businees, it wont happen again, i promise.


----------



## Hir (Feb 16, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> shit man im sorry.
> i always forget internet is serious businees, it wont happen again, i promise.


I don't really understand what the whole "serious businees" thing has to do with you being a fucktard, but post as you will.


----------



## Takun (Feb 16, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Pretty much a little bit of everything. Listed from favorite to meh.
> 
> Cake
> Modest Mouse
> ...



The Cranberries!!!


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 17, 2010)

Takun said:


> Dragonforce + Fairyland = Dragonland???



Pretty much


----------



## JMAA (Feb 17, 2010)

I can name something. Depends on the mood:
Happy: Have some weird shit like The Quick Brown Fox or something.
Sad: Vast - Flames
Thinking about awesome: Maybe nu-metal
Thinking about Iberic (which is my future game): For example, Asgaroth, or the soundtrack to Serious Sam
Thinking about 2 Men Rebellion (another future game, with Jack and Ainhander): I prefer Foetus, Charlie Clouser or something.
Jesus christ I'm cool: Dubstep in general. Like Bassnectar.
I'm feeling love: Pop rock right away, like Miss Cafeina.
IT'S TEH APOCALYPSE!: Hardcore.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Feb 21, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Bands:
> 
> 1. Moonsorrow (They'll be my favourite band forever. I found this band back when I was a Slipknot kiddie and I STILL havn't found a better band. I love you Moonsorrow <3)
> 2. Agalloch
> ...



I took you up on you several-months ago recommendation of listening to Moonsorrow...I didn't regret it.

Anyway, my favorite genre is Metal, and even though my favorite artists is a list ever-fluctuating, I may as well do my top 25...in no order o:

Moonsorrow
Wolves in the Throne Room
Empyrium
Darkspace
Agalloch
Dark Tranquillity
Sonata Arctica
Blind Guardian
Nightwish
Candlemass
Solitude Aeturnus
Eluveitie
Gojira
Immortal
Opeth
Iron Maiden
Negura Bunget
Summoning
Ulver
Korpiklaani
Gamma Ray
Ensiferum
Death
Dream Theater
Wolfchant


----------



## Stawks (Feb 21, 2010)

Alright, I am now posting in this thread! 

TWENTY FIVE BANDS IN NO REAL ORDER BUT REALLY THERE'S SOME ORDER BECAUSE THE CLOSER THE BAND IS TO THE TOP OF THE LIST THE MORE READILY IT WAS ON MY MIND AND THEREFORE THE MORE I LIKE IT PROBABLY:

They Might be Giants
The Hold Steady
Modest Mouse
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
The Unicorns
Red Sparowes
Man... or Astro-Man?
Talking Heads
Most Serene Republic
David Bowie
Foo Fighters
Titus Andronicus
Pixies
The Flaming Lips
Beck
Hey Rosetta!
Yann Tiersen
Neutral Milk Hotel
The Rural Alberta Advantage
The Who
The Tragically Hip
The Mountain Goats
Death From Above 1979
Broken Social Scene
Islands


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 21, 2010)

stawks do you like old beck more or new beck

i like old beck more


----------



## Browder (Feb 21, 2010)

Him. Also them. Also also them.

My musical taste isn't very consistent


----------



## Stawks (Feb 21, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> stawks do you like old beck more or new beck
> 
> i like old beck more



I like old beck

But Modern Guilt is a good album.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Him.
> 
> My musical taste isn't very consistent



<3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 21, 2010)

Dear and the Headlights
Muse
Goldfish
God Is An Astronaut
As Tall As Lions
Kate Nash
Arcade Fire
Coldplay
Snow Patrol
St. Vincent
Lily Allen
The Prodigy
Hadouken!
Lady GaGa
La Roux

And probably many more I've overlooked because I haven't downloaded any from them yet.


----------



## Browder (Feb 21, 2010)

Rytes said:


> <3



It feels good to be loved. 

What's your favorite song? I'm a big fan of this one personally. It even provided the title for the first arc of my comic.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> It feels good to be loved.
> 
> What's your favorite song? I'm a big fan of this one personally. It even provided the title for the first arc of my comic.



This is my all time fave, I can't help but sing along


----------



## Browder (Feb 21, 2010)

What gets me is that he even did one about werewolves. What other hip/hop artists you know can say that? 

Also? Pursuit of Happiness is one of the saddest songs ever. This just makes it more awesome.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> What gets me is that he even did one about werewolves. What other hip/hop artists you know can say that?
> 
> Also? Pursuit of Happiness is one of the saddest songs ever. This just makes it more awesome.



I never feel sad when listening to this song, i just don't give a fuck and and fun when depressed


look at the sig V


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 21, 2010)

i like stuff from the '70's and '80's


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 22, 2010)

Linkin Park, Bleed From Within, Breaking Benjamin, Korn, Arch Enemy, Suicide Silence, Threat Signal, Underoath, Bullet For My Valentine, Dope, Lacuna Coil, Mudvayne, Bring Me The Horizon, Bloodbath, Static-X, Limp Bizkit, etc. I know i have a very wide music range! ^^ Nu Metal, Deathcore, Death Metal, Alternative Metal, Industrial, Screamo, everything except for Rap and Country.


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> Linkin Park, Bleed From Within, Breaking Benjamin, Korn, Arch Enemy, Suicide Silence, Threat Signal, Underoath, Bullet For My Valentine, Dope, Lacuna Coil, Mudvayne, Bring Me The Horizon, Bloodbath, Static-X, Limp Bizkit, etc. I know i have a *very wide music range!* ^^ Nu Metal, Deathcore, Death Metal, Alternative Metal, Industrial, Screamo, *everything except for Rap and Country.*



atomicrage.jpg

.v.


----------



## Cyann (Feb 23, 2010)

Temple of the Dog, Stone Temple Pilots, Nirvana, Alice in Chains, the Screaming Trees. Grunge FTW. 
blink-182, the Offspring, +44, Velvet Revolver, Audioslave, Avenged Sevenfold, Bullet For My Valentine, Tool, Fuel, the White Stripes, Drowning Pool, Slayer, earlier Metallica, Papa Roach, Five Finger Death Punch, Behemoth, All That Remains, and more. Metal, Rock, Alternative, a little pop and punk, and Grunge.


----------



## Nothing (Feb 23, 2010)

autechre, aphex twin, boards of canada, william basinski, biosphere, balil


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2010)

Nothing said:


> autechre, aphex twin, boards of canada, william basinski, biosphere, balil



Fuck yeah have you checked out the new Autechre yet?


----------



## Nothing (Feb 23, 2010)

it kinda sucks, just like Quaristice, but a bit better


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Deadmau5, Paul van Dyk's a little older stuff, tiesto, daft punk, basshunter's old stuff, DJ steve porter, lamb of god, System of a down, some metal my friend plays that I don't know the bands, rage against the machine, rise against, new pornographers, decemberists, death cab for cutie, freezepop, Franz Ferdinand, Eric Clapton, lady gaga, led zeppelin, the postal service, queen, aerosmith, and the beatles.    

Shit I like a lot of different music.


----------



## Cyann (Feb 23, 2010)

Lady Gaga disturbs me..


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Cyann said:


> Lady Gaga disturbs me..



I just listen to the albums, I don't make it a point to actually look at her :V


----------



## Hir (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> I know i have a very wide music range! ^^ Nu Metal, Deathcore, Death Metal, Alternative Metal, Industrial, Screamo, everything except for Rap and Country.


.....BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA XDDDDDD

You utter fucktard. You made my day, thank you.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 23, 2010)

Cyann said:


> Lady Gaga disturbs me..



she can disturb me all night long.

and by disturb i mean sing her songs


----------



## Stawks (Feb 23, 2010)

Asshole_75 said:


> I like anything you losers don't like. :3



ilu


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 23, 2010)

Metal...and not that soft shit (In Flames, New Metallica, various false genres, etc) either..

Lately it has been a lot of doom metal and black metal.


----------



## Cyann (Feb 24, 2010)

@Rytes: THANK YOU! There is a steriotype that ALL gay people like her music. I find it trite, thumping disco. And not in the good way.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 24, 2010)

folk music


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Feb 24, 2010)

Cyann said:


> @Rytes: THANK YOU! There is a steriotype that ALL gay people like her music. I find it trite, thumping disco. And not in the good way.



I guess I'll help dispel this stereotype as well.  I can't stand her music.  In fact, I think I'm allergic to it, which is why I always have a sizable dose of viking metal on my person whenever I go out in public.


----------



## Bando (Feb 24, 2010)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> I guess I'll help dispel this stereotype as well.  I can't stand her music.  In fact, I think I'm allergic to it, which is why I always have a sizable dose of viking metal on my person whenever I go out in public.



Fuck yes Viking metal!

Amon amarth is epic, although they're not nessacarily Viking metal.


----------



## Takun (Feb 24, 2010)

That's because Viking Metal doesn't exist.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Feb 24, 2010)

Ah, sub-genre silliness.  What would we do without you?


----------



## Cyann (Feb 24, 2010)

We only need like 5 subgenres of Metal..



Anybody heard Sixx AM?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 24, 2010)

Mostly 70's rock.

Steve Miller Band
Bon Jovi
Guns N' Roses
KISS
Maroon 5

And other stuff.


----------



## Bando (Feb 24, 2010)

Loving my Deadmau5 and Maximum the Horomone right now.


----------



## SVelasquez (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm in love with Nightwish, Sonata Arcitca, Kamelot, and Within Temptation.


----------



## Lane The Slain (Mar 9, 2010)

Im listening to Death, thrash, and a little nu metal. I listen to Slayer, Death, Megadeth, Graveworm, Disturbed, Slipknot, and hatebreed.


----------



## Browder (Mar 9, 2010)

Radiohead, Gorillaz, Mindless Self Indulgence and while not bands exactly Kid Cudi and The Game are my favorite rappers right now.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHcVU5cGUNE&feature=fvst

i like this xD


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yup you heard me, what's your favorite music and/or bands. Links are highly appreciated too
> 
> My current favorite band is System of a Down. I missed their whole craze period and now I'm just getting into them...gosh aren't I behind the times.
> 
> ...



ilu! SOAD wins!

Powerman 5000
Rob Zombie
Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 13, 2010)

Top 10 in no particular order

- Opeth
- System of a Down
- The Black Dahlia Murder
- Metallica (Kill 'Em All-Black Album)
- Dethklok
- Slayer
- Alice in Chains
- Foo Fighters
- Lamb of God
- All That Remains


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 13, 2010)

I like Johann Strauss, Gustav Holst, Kenneth Alford, Albert W. Ketelbey, Joe Loss, Al Bowlly, Peter Dawson, Stanley Kirkby, George Formby, Harry Lauder and military band music.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 13, 2010)

Have likes a lot of music, but mostly along the line of classic rock such as

Led Zepplin, Pink floyd, R.E.M.,  Aerosmith,  Van Halen.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 13, 2010)

No particular order.

*Favorite groups:*
Trans-Siberian Orchestra
E.S. Posthumus
Rhapsody of Fire
Sonata Arctica
Galneryus
Muse
Ian van Dahl

*Classical Composers:*
Igor Stravinsky
Ludwig van Beethoven
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Johann Sebastien Bach
Tchaikovsky
Mussorgsky

*Film/TV/Video Game composers:*
James Newton Howard
Hans Zimmer
Trevor Jones
Randy Edelman
John Williams
Jerry Goldsmith
Akira Ifukube
Michuru Ohshima
Stuart Copeland
Stewart Chatwood
Inon Zur
Hitoshi Sakimoto
Bear McCreary

Probably more. ^_^


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 13, 2010)

I love Boston.


----------



## DissidentLove (Mar 13, 2010)

Clutch
The Company Band
Deftones
Monster Magnet
Dozer
Steve Burns
54-40

If this goes over well, I'll post a bunch more!


----------



## Altamont (Mar 13, 2010)

Like Cpt. Spyro, no particular order:

*Favorite Groups*
Fair to Midland
Fall Out Boy
Panic! at the Disco
Tool
A Perfect Circle
Puscifer
System of a Down
Frightened Rabbit
Death Cab for Cutie
Iced Earth
Gorillaz
Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Explosions in the Sky
Coheed & Cambria
My Chemical Romance

*Favorite Composers (Classical, Film, and Game)*
John Williams
Martin O'Donnell
Jack Wall
Clint Mansell
Michael Giacchino
Chopin
Beethoven
Bach

*Favorite Musicals*
Parade
Spring Awakening
In the Heights
Passing Strange
Reefer Madness
Rent
Singin' in the Rain
Sweeny Todd
Urinetown
Dr Horrible's Sing-Along-Blog
Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Stawks (Mar 14, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I love Boston.



It's a great album.


----------



## Flip21 (Mar 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Loving my Deadmau5 and Maximum the Horomone right now.



Absoloutley <3 Deadmau5!!

My fave type of music right now? I'd have to say dubstep / d n b ... Alot of artists are putting out amazing tunes now, especially one in particular called Mt Eden. His stuff is stunning.


----------



## MrKovu (Mar 15, 2010)

SVelasquez said:


> I'm in love with Nightwish, Sonata Arcitca, Kamelot, and Within Temptation.



Good taste.

Anyways, I listen to anything Metal.

Currently my favorite bands are Kreator, Vehemence, and Akercocke.


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 15, 2010)

Indie alternative -- 8stops7, Default, Minus the Bear, Thornley, MGMT, Handsome Furs, The Delgados
Modern art rock -- Fair to Midland
Progressive -- Fair to Midland, Kasabian, The Russian Futurists, Handsome Furs, MGMT, The Delgados
Electronica/Trance -- VNV Nation, Junkie XL, The Russian Futurists, The Prodigy, Handsome Furs, MGMT
Industrial -- Nine Inch Nails, Taproot, Fair to Midland
Nu Metal -- Fair to Midland, Taproot
Experimental -- Owl City, Mr. Bungle, Bjork
Modern Country -- Tim McGraw, Rascal Flatts, Taylor Swift


----------



## huskyrye (Mar 21, 2010)

Hmm...favorite music.  Well in high school it was metal for me.  Sure, I was a rebellious teenager, like everyone else, lol.  But now, my favorite and really only music I listen to now is reggae, for the soul fact is it's calm, relaxing music.    Always nice to relax after a hard days work indeed.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

It's all metal for me. Mostly extreme metal like thrash, and some death and early black metal. In no specific order, I'd say these are my favorite bands.

Sodom (definitely my #1 favorite band right now)
Slayer
Toxic Holocaust
Celtic Frost
Venom

But I'm pretty open-minded about music, so almost anything in the metal or rock genre up until the early 90's will work for me. Even glam metal will work for me when I'm in the right mood. I kinda miss the glam metal days because even at it's worst, commercial music was better back then than it is now. I can't stand all that screaming that these metalcore or "melodic death metal" bands or whatever are doing now. The only commercial band I kind of like now is Rammstein, they are reasonably heavy and they actually do some cool shit on stage that I wish more bands would do.


----------



## Takun (Mar 21, 2010)

iBolt! said:


> Indie alternative -- 8stops7, Default, Minus the Bear, Thornley, MGMT, Handsome Furs, The Delgados
> Modern art rock -- Fair to Midland
> Progressive -- Fair to Midland, Kasabian, The Russian Futurists, Handsome Furs, MGMT, The Delgados
> Electronica/Trance -- VNV Nation, Junkie XL, The Russian Futurists, The Prodigy, Handsome Furs, MGMT
> ...



No hatin' but experimental?  Let's be reasonable


----------



## JDFox (Mar 21, 2010)

I will listen to just about anything, as long as its not country that is.

As of right now though I'd say I listen to mostly Rock, hard rock, alt rock and all the other genras that somehow fall into rock these days.  Some of my groups being:

System of a Down
Chevelle
Linkin Park (The old stuff, not that new crap they released in Minutes to Midnight)
Breaking Benjamin
Three Days Grace
30 Seconds to Mars
Disturbed
Korn (Yeah yeah I know)
Gorillaz
Nickleback


There are others, not to mention I love Hans Zimmers work.  And many more composers as well.


----------



## Trevfox (Mar 21, 2010)

Im big into any black metal like Cradle of Filth, Dimmu Borgir, and Moonspell...but when im baked i will admit I enjoy some good old school rap like Biggie and L


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2010)

Trevfox said:


> Im big into any black metal like Cradle of Filth, Dimmu Borgir



Yeah man I'm totally right there with you, my favorite black metal band has definitely got to be Paramore


----------



## ChaoticSpark (Mar 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> Yeah man I'm totally right there with you, my favorite black metal band has definitely got to be Paramore



OMG That's my favourite band too

n_________n


----------

